# Show Us Your Cones Please Boys



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Very pleased to say I have a Seamaster cone incoming.

Has anyone got any pics of cones on straps, so I can get my head round what might look good?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

use google images to search :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sonyman said:


> use google images to search :thumbsup:


That's not a cone.

Do you mean this style of case? I call these Cones...with sloping sides and vertical graining.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't got a picture available, but I'll try to get one done tomorrow.

Got it on a small hole Rallye Strap


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Haven't got one on a strap, but this is what they look like on the proper bracelet...










...and that photo is a lesson on why you shouldn't use autofocus when taking macro shots.


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes Mr Silverhawk, just like like that, but white dial, date but no day.

I understand it has 17mm lug width. Can you tell me, will it need special spring bars?

nice one who.me. Surely photography is one of the dark arts!


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Well this turned up from my candyman, keitht on Tuesday.

This is the second time that a watch bought from him has turned up not exactly as anticipated, due to the quality of his photography, but the real thing is so many times better in real life there is no cause for complaint!




























Now I discover 17mm lugs are a bit of a rare-oddity too.

Do I live on the edge, and go for dark brown, or play it safe with black?

Watch budget has been marmalised, so I would prefer to get it right first time.

and if anyone can advise how to get the zapon out of the sea horse thing I would be doubly grateful

Cheers.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry, I've only just noticed this thread.

Here's my wife's black dialled equivalent on a unbranded black rally type strap.



















I'm pretty sure it's an 18mm strap that's squeezed on, if the leather is soft enough it'll fit pretty easily. Personally I'd go for a black strap.

The zapon will come of with a bit of nail varnish remover, I'd just leave it tbh though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Blimey thats lovely Gary.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Barreti said:


> Blimey thats lovely Gary.


Not quite, unfortunately as with most of the black dialled examples it's bubbling. The case was refinished at STS, they've done a pretty decent job but I've got an un-refinished spare case and you can see the difference in finish. The wife loves it though and that's the main thing.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

.


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

The deed is done.










will add a dodgy wrist shot, sniggering family permitting.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Haven't got one on a strap, but this is what they look like on the proper bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm interesting...omega is on the bottom instead of the top in this one. Is there a difference?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

msq said:


> Hmmm interesting...omega is on the bottom instead of the top in this one. Is there a difference?


I'd never noticed that before :blink:

Was going to suggest it was because mine is a 9164 (day/date) and the others are 9162 (date only), but Paul's black-dialled 9164 above, has Omega at the top.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> msq said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm interesting...omega is on the bottom instead of the top in this one. Is there a difference?
> ...


There's some variations of the dials for these. Some have the "Omega" printed, while others have it in metal letters. Seems the 1250 (date only) has the printed text, while the 1260 (date and day) has the metal letters. I have two 1260's, one at the top and one at the bottom.

cheers,

Ketil


----------

